

Show HN: RFP123 – Curated RFPs for Web Developers, Designers, and Agencies - trisignia
http://www.rfp123.biz

======
trisignia
I like submitting proposals for RFPs – though they're sometimes a crap shoot,
the projects are usually more interesting, better thought-out, and better
paying than other freelance work.

Unfortunately, it can be difficult to find good RFPs to reply to. (I've tried
a handful of services in this field, and nothing's really worked.)

Since my agency has more work than it can handle at the moment, I've taken a
crack at setting up a subscription service for hand-selected webdev/design
RFPs.

Please take a look (and sign up for a free 30-day trial if you'd care to) and
let me know what you think!

